# Burton has a line of hard boots for next season



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Might want to check the date on that article...


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I was reading that article and I was thinking please tell me this is not actually a thing...too funy


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Might want to check the date on that article...


:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

I like that the article quotes Terje "Haakonsen".
:laugh2:


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Might want to check the date on that article...


ha ha.....I didn't even notice :laugh2:

I thought it was going along with their new 'step ins' type of "doing odd things" style of release.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

White, EJack endorsing the hard-on.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I remember reading about those. Unless you're alpine boarding it seems like a pretty silly idea. Right up there with K2 clickers. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> I remember reading about those. Unless you're alpine boarding it seems like a pretty silly idea. Right up there with K2 clickers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


wait... do you actually get it?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

basser said:


> wait... do you actually get it?


I get that strapless bindings are fine for alpine racing but for actual everyday riders they're pretty useless and anybody looking for a quick entry system would be better off with rear entry, not step ons. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> White, EJack endorsing the hard-on.


Richard "_Dick_" Johnson,..? Had "Hardons" he handed to "EJack??" :blink:

:lol: :rofl3:

_Too_ funny!! :laugh:


----------

